# Wednesday Night Racing Starting 3/16/11



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

Superstock Racing every Wednesday night starting on March 16, 2011 at 6pm until 7:30pm.

Ceramic Motor and Traction Magnets, Minimum 6 ohm Motor 



6 Lane, 4 x 18ft Max Track
$5.00 Entry Fee
2 minute qualifying, 3 minute Semi, 4 minute Main



Past Time Hobbies
615 Broadway
Bayonne, NJ 07002
(201) 823-4005
[email protected]

Vinny


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

This first race had an unexpected turnout and I was very surprised at how many people came out of the woodwork to run. 16 racers showed up and after an extensive clean-up of the Tyco Time Warp that these cats were in, things got under way -LOL! Fortunately, I spent most of the day building Superstocks at home for cats to run just in case. 

There were a few kids on hand too that did extremely well and impressed me to say the least. I definitely can see them being able to carry the torch if they stick with it.

Sorry for not having the race results ready. Between running out to the parking meter and talking, I left without them but will have them posted when we race again next Wednesday. 

If anybody is in need of a job, go to Bayonne's City Hall and apply to become a Meter Maid. They are ALL OVER the streets!


----------

